# Hilary Duff- new video



## BeautyPsycho (Nov 3, 2008)

So, here's her new music video... I'm kinda shocked, she was always such a goody-goody girl (or at least she had that vibe lol) 
Sucking on a guy's thumb, really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It looks forced and over the top...

I love her makeup, really stunning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





YouTube - Hilary Duff - Reach Out - Official Music Video (HQ)


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Nov 3, 2008)

I LOVE the red lips look, and the purple look is nice also. I really need to start trying to wear red lips. I love it so much on everyone else, but I feel like it wouldn't look right on me. Idk. :-/


----------



## Esme (Nov 3, 2008)

I think she looks stunning! Good on her!


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm proud of her. I think it's about time people see her as an adult..bt hopefully she doesn't get any more racier than this or else she'll turn out like the other girls who were infected by the Disney Curse. (Britney Spears, Lindsay Lohan, Miley Cyrus, etc.)


----------



## MACgirl (Nov 4, 2008)

i love it! i love the "personal jesus" sample.


----------



## Rennah (Nov 4, 2008)

I like the song...
She looks hot!
The makeup looks great!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 4, 2008)

I like the red lips too! Looks great!


----------



## evah2003 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmm....the make up is gorgeous, I especially love the purple look..
I don´t know what it is about the smokey eyes/red lips one, but she reminds me an awful lot of Anna Nicole Smith there.
As for the song: I much prefer the original by Depeche Mode (or even the cover by Marilyn Manson).


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 4, 2008)

good for her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm happy that she's finally branched out & away from her disney image. i mean, the girl's 21 now.. not 13.


----------



## Korms (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *evah2003* 

 
_As for the song: I much prefer the original by Depeche Mode (or even the cover by Marilyn Manson)._

 
Even Jamelia (UK pop star) did the whole sampling of Personal Jesus a couple of years ago (and it's much better than HD's version in my opinion).

YouTube - Jamelia - Beware of the Dog - Director's Cut


----------



## Brie (Nov 6, 2008)

I think she looks stunning.
As for the song that's another story, what ever happened to an original song ?? If your going to do a cover fine do it, don't butcher a really good song with your own lyrics (even though i imagine they aren't her lyrics)


----------



## olddcassettes (Nov 6, 2008)

i love her she looks amazing


----------



## Tashona Helena (Nov 6, 2008)

I love Hilary, and I got over her whole goody goody image when I listened to her Dignity album (which I still play in my car till this day).  I don't think she butchered the song by sampling. It would be different if she tried to do the same song, same beat and messed up the lyrics or something.  I'm pretty sure any educated music person would know that she sampled Personal Jesus and let it be that she used it in her own personal interpretation and was creative...Because that's what music is about right? Creativity.  No matter if everyone's a fan or not that's why there's different genres.


----------



## singer92286 (Nov 6, 2008)

i love the make up and all of her clothes, but i could do without the thumb sucking and the personal jesus sample... it's been used soooo many times recently. definitely not a fan of the song, but i want that white dress!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_So, here's her new music video... I'm kinda shocked, she was always such a goody-goody girl (or at least she had that vibe lol) 
Sucking on a guy's thumb, really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It looks forced and over the top..._

 
Dating Joel Madden will do that to ya!

I've never really been a fan of Hilary Duff's music. I really dislike her singing voice. 
But I've always loved her style and her makeup is ALWAYS amazing. She's one of my makeup inspirations. I love the berry lip she had goin on.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_Even Jamelia (UK pop star) did the whole sampling of Personal Jesus a couple of years ago (and it's much better than HD's version in my opinion).

YouTube - Jamelia - Beware of the Dog - Director's Cut_

 
I was just going to post that. It's a much better song than this.


----------



## Brie (Nov 6, 2008)

Everybody is entitled to their opinion, I just think that using that sample, that to be honest has been done to death how is that creative ?? Its catchy and familiar and that's what sells records. This is just my opinion.

Having said that I still think she looks really great!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Nov 6, 2008)

thought this song sounded familier lol....as for the makeup WOW..the vid is more...eh..
She sounds grown up also...her voice sounds diff.. doesnt sound like a lil teen anytmore


----------

